# MB clone of the TT coming??



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

The below is a article copied from digital trends, link to page http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/2020-mercedes-benz-a-class-coupe-news-specs-rumors/


A report coming out of England indicates Mercedes-Benz is preparing to finally introduce a small, entry-level coupe aimed squarely at the Audi TT and the BMW 2 Series.

Currently at the embryonic stage of development, the yet-unnamed coupe will ride on the second generation of the MFA platform that currently underpins the A-, B-, CLA-, and GLA-Class. It will boast a highly-aerodynamic design that will borrow styling cues such as a long hood and a fastback-like silhouette from the AMG GT (pictured), though its front overhang is expected to be noticeably longer in order to accommodate a transversally-mounted engine.

Like the TT, Mercedes’ rumored coupe will offer space for four occupants in a 2+2 configuration. The Stuttgart-based automaker is putting a big emphasis on day-to-day practicality so the coupe will offer no less than 12 cubic feet of trunk space with four passengers on board.

The coupe will be available with a long list of four-cylinder gasoline- and diesel-burning engines developed jointly by Mercedes and industrial partner Renault-Nissan. Front-wheel drive will come standard, and the next evolution of Mercedes’ 4Matic all-wheel drive system will be available at an extra cost on most models.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*that article makes no sense from a TT perspective*

First, it implies that the new MB will target both the BMW 2 and TT market with the same vehicle. The 2 and TT are completely different market segments and radically different cars, so it makes no sense to try to make one car to attack both. Second, the Mk 2 TT production worldwide maxed at 47K cars in 2008 and dropped dramatically every year thereafter. So MB would be financially stupid to try to "capture" such a miniscule market. Third, if they focused on the TT, it would cannibalize sales of the SLK, unless they plan to retire the SLK line.

The BMW 2, Audi A3, and MK CLA were all developed to garner the entry level luxury market. By all professional reviews, the 2 is the best drivers car, the A3 the best luxury car, and the CLA is a total failure with major reliability problems. IMO MB would be well served to develop a competitor to the BMW 2. It's a great car with significant worldwide sales. If it also poached a few TT sales, so much the better. But for any manufacturer to spend millions in R&D to steal the "TT market" is financially absurd.

That said, MB does not have an entry level sports car. Any car that carries the weight and size of a hardtop convertible, like the SLK, has too many obstacles to overcome to be a true driver's car. MB needs to replace the SLK with a car with broader appeal and better perfromance.


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry not my words, ..........From motoring .com.au


Audi not worried about Mercedes-Benz cloning its iconic TT


Mercedes-Benz's recent small-car expansion, including everything from a sleeker A-Class to the all-new GLA-Class crossover, has given it a platform to finally combat the Audi TT. 

And when Mercedes' answer to the iconic Audi coupe lands by 2019, it has every chance of out-performing and out-gizmo-ing the current TT, which is expected to last around eight years.

Audi's response? 

"I don't think it's a negative that other brands want to copy what we do," said Audi Australia's corporate communications chief Anna Burgdorf. "As a brand, we can't lead if no one follows."

Clearly, the fast-growing German luxury brand is not exactly quaking in its boots.

"The TT is an icon for us. What the TT represented in the '90s for us was a complete departure for the brand. We were known for engineering excellence and then we added the ability to design extraordinary looking cars," said Burgdorf.

"We've been there for years, we know how successful the TT can be and there's no frontier that isn't first met by one brand then followed by other brands.

"Mercedes in the past have had the SLK and the TT remained a more popular option," she observed. 

The Audi TT has a strong pedigree, co-designed in 1998 by Peter Schreyer, who is now leads the design of Kia and Hyundai.

The influential TT has since been through three generations and Audi Australia's senior product communications executive Shaun Cleary says its significance should not be underestimated.

"For Audi, the TT coupe first appeared in 1998 and it was such an important car because it was before Le Mans, it was before the R8 supercar. It was originally unveiled as an iconic sports car and it was so focussed on design and it pointed to things that have come from Audi for the last decade since. 

"For us, TT is vitally important to what Audi is today," he said.

Before Mercedes-Benz releases its as-yet unnamed TT rival, Audi is already plotting an expansion of the hallowed sports car range, with an off-road model coming next.

The third-generation TT coupe was launched in Australia in February, powered exclusively by a beefy 2.0-litre turbo-petrol engine and sporting an array of advanced equipment, with hot TT-S and Roadster variants to follow in July.

Last month the new TT recorded a 253 per cent sales increase Down Under, from 17 units for the same month in 2014 to 57.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I never implied you wrote the article, but the article still makes no sense*

Relative to the Audi comments, what else would you expect Audi to say? Fact remains that the Mk 2 TT was a poor seller. I don't think the Mk 3 will come close to the Mk 1 sales levels. Audi obviously likes the car and they apparently are committed to the "prestige" the car brings to the line irrespective of it's financial viability.

I still stand my my main comments on the original article. There are not enough TT customers to steal but the BMW 2 IS a large target worth going after. Also, the TT and the 2 are different markets. How many posts have you seen on TT boards of folks trying to decide between a TT or a 2?

I had to laugh about the quote by Audi Australia about the huge increase in TT sales compared to a year earlier. They went from an annual rate of about 200 cars/year to about 3,000. True it is a large % increase but who in their right financial mind would care about a 3000 car/year market? Furthermore, history has shown that TT sales fall off dramatically after the first year of a new model. There is no way that 3000 cars a year justifies all of the inventory and logistics cost required to support a car in Australia, much less the 2K a year being sold recently in the US.

MB is free to spend their money where ever they want, but if they are trying to capture the miniscule TT market, that tells me they still have serious leadership issues.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

If it is anything like Mercedes taking on the A3/S3 with their ugly-as-hell CLA, then I am not worried a tiny bit. Plus, it maybe just me, but I think Mercedes cars always seem dated after only a few years.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

some good points from the other TT folks. 

I can definitely agree that MB does tend to be visibly dated looking pretty quickly in most cases. from my perspective SLS AMG is one of the few cars they have designed that will continue to look timeless far into the future. 

I say bring it on.. one way or another. I get nothing from being an audi fan boy.. so why bother. Also.. competition is a good thing. 

Let me know when MB has a sports car with an extensive and vibrant tuning community, with tons of aftermarket companies getting involved.. then I might be interested. Not talking 2-3 options from a few companies.. I mean massive aftermarket.. the kind of aftermarket that is frothing at the mouth (and having parts planned for release) before the car is even released.. like the MKII TT (especially TTRS) has/had


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

As others have said , I think the competition is a good thing, even if it's just to keep the price and componentry in check. If I was MB, I'd probably aim some where between Audi's TT & the BMW 2 and try to capture both markets. I believe one reason why MB is considering this is the potential future buying demographics (of the 50-60's year olds). Buyers such as myself, 50-ish, who don't really need the SUV anymore, looking at getting a upscale, something fun again, somewhat practical car (2+2) with good gas mileage, could be a big marketable group.
I'm one who's actually looking at either a new or used TT (which I'd rather have) or 2-M-series. I need/want something to fill in between my SUV for winter, keeping it for towing the boat and such, and something fun to drive (with AWD as I live in MN) when I can't drive my motorcycle. If MB came up with a something in the next year or so, between the TT and the 2-series I would have to consider it, especially if it came with the 4 cyl 355Hp from the GLA. The SLK and other 2-person only sport cars have a limited group of buyers and by doing a 2+2, they not only give a good practical option for the future older group, but a entry level option to compete against the golf and other like cars. MB, like Audi is trying to grow their product line, they have some very interesting new models out, and where I live there a lot more MB out on the road than I've ever seen. 

Now if VW would bring the R-400 in a two door, with MT, maybe I wouldn't be thinking of the MB.....................


----------

